# Nortek Webcam installing driver software problem



## NightProwler (Oct 23, 2008)

So I install Nortek, everything is fine. Then I plug the webcam in let Vista install the driver and I get this.










Could someone please help me out, this is the only Webcam I have and I used it on my XP to Skype with my Mother who lives in Australia.

Thanks in advance .


----------

